# "microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter"



## Geronimo:) (9. November 2009)

Hi,

auf meinem Win7 Notebook habe ich heute Abend einen neuen Lan-Adapter entdeckt. Und zwar: Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung #2 "microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter #3" ... nicht verbunden. Also mit rotem Kreuz.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo das auf einmal herkommt. Das einzige, was ich heute installiert habe, ist ein Drucker, der über´s Netzwerk angesprochen wird. Das hat aber ja nichts mit wifi zu tun.
Das beste ist, wenn ich den Wifi Adapter deinstalliere, ist er nach dem nächsten Systemstart wieder da. 
Wie werde ich das wieder los. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2009)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Das beste ist, wenn ich den Wifi Adapter deinstalliere, ist er nach dem nächsten Systemstart wieder da.
> Wie werde ich das wieder los.
> 
> Geronimo
> ...


Das ist kein wunder.Wenn das gerät vorhanden ist,wird es auch installiert. Das wird wohl dein wlan-modul im notebook sein.Das kannst du bei nichtgebrauch  im gerätemanager einfach deaktivieren.Danach sollte auch das symbol in der taskleiste weg sein.


----------



## Geronimo:) (15. November 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist kein wunder.Wenn das gerät vorhanden ist,wird es auch installiert. Das wird wohl dein wlan-modul im notebook sein.Das kannst du bei nichtgebrauch im gerätemanager einfach deaktivieren.Danach sollte auch das symbol in der taskleiste weg sein.


 
Ich hab das Notebook erst seit 2 Wochen, und zu erst war dieses Gerät nicht vorhanden. Der wifi-adapter hat sich erst nach ein paar Tagen installiert.
Wenn es das eigene Modul ist, warum ist es dann nicht gleich im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter erschienen ???
Ich habe es inzwischen deaktiviert.

Und noch was. In meinem Router-Menue ist eine neue Wlan-Verbindung aufgetaucht. Und zwar neben meiner eigenen Verbindung wir jetzt auch ein "Alice-Wlan96" auf Kanal 11 angezeigt. Jedoch mit einer Signalqualität von unter 20%. Und seit dem das auftaucht, ist auch der neue wifi-adapter aktiv.
Übrigens, wird das Alice-Wlan96 nicht immer angezeigt. Manchmal scheint keine Verbindung zu bestehen. Und dann ist auch der wifi-adapter in meinem Notebook verschwunden. Ich bin schon dabei in meiner Nachbarschaft nachzufragen, wer das Alice-Wlan besitzt. Bis jetzt leider in der direkten Nachbarschaft kein Erfolg. Es muß sich also weiter von unserem Haus entfernt befinden. Aber eigentlich dürfte das mit der Reichweite nicht mehr hinhauen. Schon irgendwie merkwürdig.

Geronimo
...


----------



## micheldeutsch (4. Dezember 2009)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf meinem Win7 Notebook habe ich heute Abend einen neuen Lan-Adapter entdeckt. Und zwar: Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung #2 "microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter #3" ... nicht verbunden. Also mit rotem Kreuz.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo das auf einmal herkommt. Das einzige, was ich heute installiert habe, ist ein Drucker, der über´s Netzwerk angesprochen wird. Das hat aber ja nichts mit wifi zu tun.
> ...


hallo Geronimo, schau mal hier nach, da wird alles prima erklärt
Windows 7 : Virtual WiFi macht Windows 7 zum Access Point


----------



## Jumpass (4. Dezember 2009)

Genau diese Frage wollte ich gerade ins Forum schreiben XD

Bei mir ist dieser Virtuelle Adapter auch erst seit einigen Tagen vorhanden und nicht schon seit dem ich Windows 7 installiert hab. Wieso kam die erst später?

Außerdem kann man mit der irgendwie nichts anfangen. Wenn ich auf diesen virtuellen Adapter rechtsklicke, hab ich nicht die Möglichkeit eine Verbindung herzustellen.


----------



## Geronimo:) (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi micheldeutsch,

den Link habe ich mir angeschaut. Hab das auch soweit verstanden.
Was ich aber weiterhin nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, das sich genau wie bei Jumpass der microsoftvirtualwifiminiportadapter erst später auftaucht. Also nicht vom ersten Installationstag an.
Was war dafür verantwordlich, das er erst später auftauchte ???
Und warum taucht er nach jeder deinstallation wieder auf ???

Geronimo
...


----------



## scavenger (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte diesen Adapter auch, ohne zu wissen, woher er kommt. Er war bei mir nämlich auch nicht seit der Windows-Installation installiert.
Für alle, die den Adapter nicht mehr haben wollen, mit diesem Befehl lässt er sich entfernen:

```
netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=disallow
```
Das muss mit Admin-Rechten ausgeführt werden, also z. B. so:
Start -> cmd eingeben -> Strg + Shift + Enter
oder eben durch Rechtsklick -> als Administrator ausführen.

@Geronimo: Ich hätte übrigens eine Idee, woher der Adapter kommt:
Könnte es sein, dass du auch mal ein Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk erstellt hast? Vielleicht wird der Adapter ja dafür benötigt...

edit: Ich hätte noch eine Idee: hast du auch eine Intel-WLAN-Karte? Habe nämlich folgendes gelesen auf der technet-Seite von oben:


> Lediglich der Treiber von Intel beherrscht die notwendigen Erweiterungen  bisher nicht. Es wird aber von Intel einen aktualisierten Treiber  geben, den wir über Windows Update zur Verfügung stellen werden.


Vielleicht wurde der Treiber ja aktualisiert, und dann kam der VirtualWiFi-Adapter...


----------



## Geronimo:) (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo scavenger,

Nein, ich habe kein AD-HOC-Netzwerk erstellt.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von außerhalb das versucht. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das überhaupt technisch möglich ist, aber vielleicht hat ja wirklich jemand versucht sich einfach mit meinem Notebook zu verbinden. Vielleicht hat er auch versucht meinen geschützten Router zu knacken. Und da es Ihm nicht gelungen ist, hat er es mit dem Notebook versucht. 
Wie schon gesagt, ich habe den Adapter deaktiviert. Also dürfte er auch keinen zugriff haben.
Ob ich eine Intel-Wlan-Karte habe, weiß ich jetzt grad nicht. Der Netzwerkchip ist auf jeden Fall von Realtek. Muß ich mal nachschauen.

Geronimo
...


----------



## scavenger (20. Mai 2010)

Hmm ok... dann scheiden beide Möglichkeiten aus *gg*
Von außerhalb kann man kein Ad-Hoc auf deinem Rechner erstellen, außer, du wurdest gehackt 
Und Intel-WLAN-Karten haben auch Intel-Chips, von daher wäre das auch erledigt...
Ich habe echt keine Idee, wann und wieso Windows auf die Idee kommt diesen Adapter zu installieren...


----------



## Geronimo:) (21. Mai 2010)

scavenger schrieb:


> Ich habe echt keine Idee, wann und wieso Windows auf die Idee kommt diesen Adapter zu installieren...


 

Noch jemand ne Idee ... 

...


----------



## Bessi (24. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß diese Threat ist schon älter, bin aber auf der suche des gleichen problems über googel hier fündig geworden

Also wie ich schon erwähnte ich habe ein Atheros w-Lahn, gestern hatte ich einen absturz in dem es alles ein-fror nichts ging so das ich denn ausschaltknopf nur noch betätigen musste

Als ich dann wieder eingeschaltet habe habe ich dann beim hochfahren ein Blauen Bildschirm bekommen ich glaube da stand was von code 31 genau konnte ich nicht lesen da der schnelle weg war als ich schauen konnte

Das Problem habe ich schon mal vor Wochen bekommen und mit hilfe von diesen Thred denn Tipp von @scavender denn Adapter löschen können im cmd

Leider hat der sich wieder unbemerkt im laufenden betrieb eingeschaltet

Ein 2 Absturz gab es dann noch mal  gestern kurz nach dem hochfahren als ich die Bluetooth Maus einbinden wollte, der treibe für denn Bluetooth ist aber korrekt installiert kann es was damit zu tun haben

Die Maus geht auch, aber nicht immer es ist in dem Bluetooth Netzwerk angezeigt und trotzdem geht sie dann wieder mal -aussetzer, nach dem neustarten geht sie aber wieder


----------



## Prinz Penz (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass es an Updates liegen kann.
Ich habe mir gestern einen Palm Pre gekauft. Und weil ich über einen Nicht-W-Lan-Router (Alice) online gehe und mein W-LAN-Router da nicht zugreifen kann, bin ich jetzt ziemlich aufgeschmissen.
Ich habe dann trotzdem die W-Lan-Karte im PC zur Netzwerkbrücke hinzugefügt und aktiviert und da tauchte der Virtual Adapter auf.
Hoffe, dass ich den Palm mit dem Virtual Adapter verbinden kann, weil ohne diesen Adapter ginge da nichts (außer vielleicht Ad-Hoc, aber das wär ja umständlich).
Witzig ist nur: Weil der W-Lan-Adapter schon ne ewige Zeit aus war, kann Windows von dem Palm gar nichts wissen. Ich versuche das jetzt mal und berichte danach.
Edit: Also der Virtual-Adapter lässt sich schon mal nicht zur Netzwerkbrücke hinzufügen und das Alice-Modem für den Adapter freigeben ging auch nicht.
Für den eigentliche Adapter ist ein Zugriffspunkt eingestellt (habe auch Atheros), den findet der Palm aber nicht.
Also den Sinn des Adapters erklärt der oben verlinkte Artikel, aber das muss doch auch so gehen, wie ich es versucht habe!
Ich stimme zu, ich kann keine Netzwerke für den Virtual Adapter einrichten, also am besten außer acht lassen, wenn man nicht über einen W-Lan-Router zugreift.
Eins ist jedenfalls sicher: Der Virtual Adapter ist nicht durch einen Hack entstanden.


----------



## Prinz Penz (12. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe es hinbekommen!
Ich habe das Alice-Modem für den Virtual Adapter freigegeben (dazu muss man erst die Freigabe abschalten).
Dann hat mir dieses Video weitergeholfen: YouTube - Windows 7 Laptop als WLAN Access Point
Falls das Video mal nicht mehr geht:
C:\WIndows\system32\cmd.exe mit Admin-Rechten öffnen.
netsh wlan set hostednetwork key=12345678 keyUsage=persistent ssid=MeinWlanNetz (12345678 ist euer Wunschpasswort)
netsh wlan start hostednetwork
Und siehe da: Die Verbindung ist aktiv und der Palm findet sie sogar. 

Hoffe, das hilft.


----------

